# Stormcaller spoilers.



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

So when the new wolves codex was released the second part of the new space wolf book series was released as well.

I'm roughly 2/3 of the way through it and I have to say it's awesome. The space wolves were one of my favorite chapters and this honestly makes them even better.



For example stormcaller basically acknowledges that their powers don't come from fenris. It's all a charade for the benefit of the chapter.


There's also a few wham moments that really show just was certain groups are like. 

the canonese from the first book who was almost enough for me to start liking the sisters of battle got turned into a penitent engine just for accepting help from the wolves.


Not sure what else is going to happen but basically it proves that the wolves are one of the few good guys in the imperium.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Indeed! They're the good guys in The Emperor's Gift, and here.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> For example Stormcaller basically acknowledges that their psychic powers don't come from Fenris. It's all a charade for the benefit of the chapter.


Are you sure about that?



The way I read that makes me think that it could go either way. Njal acknowledges that the powers of the Rune Priests could come from the Warp and that they could all be wrong about Fenris and it's world-spirit. But he personally doesn't believe that and genuinely thinks that what he commands and what he has felt other psykers command are different. And it hints that it might just be possible.

Older 40k supplements make mention of living planets existing in the galaxy, and we know that Eldar Exodite Worlds have their own spirits bound to the planet. Maybe Fenris has something similar and the Rune Priests really do gain power from it.

That said as a die-hard Thousand Son/follower of the Ruinous Powers I say they are full of crap.




LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Not so implausible. Think of the Wolfbrothers going totally bonkers, because they were removed from Fenris, as the Space Wolves pretty much was hard wired and gengineered for an existence there.

So I dont think it a too far leap in logic that the Emperor choose Fenris for an additional reason, due to the wild and untamed world spirit there. Creating the Canis Helix to be in symbiosis with it. 

Perhaps he even shaped the Fenris 'spirit' himself? If we go by the talk of there being No wolves on fenris, and that the earliest colonists had been altered to live there, seeding the world with 'wolfblooded' humans for a distant future when the Space Wolves would come to be. A world they could call home and draw strenght from.

But it thusly begets the question. What happens to a Space Wolf that stays away from Fenris too long, before the fate of the Wolfbrothers rears itself once again?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm currently reading this as well. Problem (for me that is) is how Wraight writes. For some reason, my mind focused on the word "then", and now it's stuck on that word. He doesn't help by starting every other paragragh using that word. Ok, it may not be that bad. But once the mind focuses on something, it's really hard to get past it. I know it's a small gripe for a pretty good book (so far of what I've read of it), but it's really dragging down my reading of it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Not so implausible. Think of the Wolfbrothers going totally bonkers, because they were removed from Fenris, as the Space Wolves pretty much was hard wired and gengineered for an existence there.
> 
> So I dont think it a too far leap in logic that the Emperor choose Fenris for an additional reason, due to the wild and untamed world spirit there. Creating the Canis Helix to be in symbiosis with it.
> 
> ...


Couple of points on this. 

1. The Wolf Brothers went bonkers because of the interference of Magnus. There is no evidence, stated or hinted at that SWs can only survive on Fenris. What would be the point of having a SM legion that goes batshit when they leave home for too long? Besides, many Great Companies go on hunts that last for a century or more without going back to Fenris, and they don't flake out. 

2. The canis helix and the SWs were born and bred on Terra, not Fenris, making the specific engineering of them to survive on Fenris kinda pointless. They fought on Terra, and during the early days of the Great Crusade without knowing Fenris even existed or their Primarch was alive. Remember that SMs were designed from the dregs of the primarch program after they were snatched away, using some of their genetic material to forge the legions and grant certain traits specific to each primarch. This would mean that the Emperor actually had to engineer Russ to live on Fenris rather than his legion. 

3. The Emperor did not choose Fenris. If anything it was the Chaos gods. As for creating the world spirit, we don't even know if such a thing exists. It more than likely has more to do with the shamanistic nature of Fenrisian beliefs. A psyker is a psyker, whatever planet they are from. 

4. We know they used that excuse to justify not adhering to the edict of Nikea, but if they derived their power from the spirit of Fenris, they should only have power whilst still on Fenris. By leaving the planet it would be like unplugging an appliance. 

5. Wolf blooded humans? Even the wolves are not wolves. It evens says it in the previous codex that
Thunder wolves are genetically closer to rhinos than wolves. Why would they engineer humans to be like wolves if they are engineering wolves to be like rhinos?

6. The 13th Company have been away from Fenris for 10,000 years. Even if you factor in the time dilating effect of the eye of terror they are romping around in, it would still number in many centuries. There are still members that haven't been affected by either their exposure to the warp, or prolonged absence from Fenris.

7. Why go to this much trouble for just one legion? If it was all a massively far sighted plan by the Big Guy to shape his executioners, a world like Fenris and an unstable gene seed do not make a good combination. It's been stated that they were always one of the smaller legions, so whatever they think about themselves and what their role is, it was the UMs that were sent to censure the WBs, pretty much because of the size of the legions. It just seems like a lot of trouble to go to for one of the smaller legions.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly


I like to think that the ones in the know are fully aware that they draw power from the warp but they maintain the illusion for the benefit of the chapter and any humans they fight with.

I mean the average human isn't going to understand psykers and the warp very well, if the wolves say their power comes from another place that's giving them encouragement not to fear them.

The wolves are a chapter that cares about humanity anything they can do to make humans not fear them is going to help their cause.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's what Njal has to say about it. Heh.


They could have no understanding of this, those who did not walk the path of the runes. For outsiders, the power he wielded was nothing but dabbling in the shallows of the warp, just like any trickster or fallen sorcerer. Njal had heard the arguments a thousand times, and had read the same in a hundred proscribed manuscripts.

_You are no different. You are warp-weavers, just as we are. All rivers meet at the same source, and our damnations are the same._

They were wrong. The whispers were wrong. Njal had seen the world-soul, raging in the heart of darkness. He had heard the low growls in the netherworld, and seen the pairs of eyes glowing in the afterdark. He had felt the power that would consume him in the end, dissipating his soul into the raging tempest that would break at the galaxy's end.

The power he wielded was of a different order, one tempered and purified by the mystical symmetries of the hunt and the wild. Those who had never known Fenris could disbelieve it all they liked. It changed nothing.


Tossed that in spoiler tags for you - darkreever


----------

